# plow fluid ?



## mean green 24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not sure what brand pump I have but the guy I got the truck from says to use "pink atf ". My question is I can make out the words dextron 3 on the pump and I want to know if I can use hi quality snow plow fluid? Do I just need to take fluid out of res or disc all lines? Will this make the plow faster? Will it hurt the system? I know there is a thread for this somewhere and I did look but couldn't find it. Thanks guys


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You can use pretty much whatever you want for an oil. But I'd use the hydraulic fluid which has a lower pour point than ATF which in turn "should" make it faster


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.conocophillipslubricants...strial_oils/Ken Hyken Glacial Blu TDS Web.pdf


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

sweetk30;1192869 said:


> http://www.conocophillipslubricants...strial_oils/Ken Hyken Glacial Blu TDS Web.pdf


I think I may just have to try this stuff next time I change the fluid, I need the water seperating properties since my E47 top seal leaks..yeah, yeah I need to fix it but its cold out!.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

our old kendall delivery guy said thay been usin it for years in the lift gates. who watches a lift gate work ? i watched it the next time when he got to the shop in the dead cold packed with snow from 2hr highway drive. that gate worked like it was 80-90* outside. 

and he said thay sell a lot of it to the plow shops in 5 gal bucket.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I use the SAM oil for plows, [BLUE] I used it in my meyers plow and now I use it in my boss plow and have been very happy with it, never ever a problem.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

i use AMSOIL ATF. The specs exceeds the boss hydro fluid. https://www.amsoil.com/catalog.aspx?1822027


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

overtime;1193215 said:


> i use AMSOIL ATF. The specs exceeds the boss hydro fluid. https://www.amsoil.com/catalog.aspx?1822027


not tryin to start nothin. but the kendall is 16* colder pour point.  if we are out plowin at -76* then we got a problem.

but yes any good sythetic is well worth the money. never had a problem with amsoil stuff. lots of guys i know run it. wesport


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i use ATF in my fisher plow with no problems


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

thats fine. no harm.


----------



## mean green 24 (Oct 13, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1192837 said:


> You can use pretty much whatever you want for an oil. But I'd use the hydraulic fluid which has a lower pour point than ATF which in turn "should" make it faster


When I change fluid do I just have to change what's in the resevoir?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

No you will need to flush the whole system. Hoses, and rams. Then fill everything back up. If you cross comtaminate your wasting money.


----------



## mean green 24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Rc2505;1193456 said:


> No you will need to flush the whole system. Hoses, and rams. Then fill everything back up. If you cross comtaminate your wasting money.


Thanks that's just what I needed to know


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

sweetk30;1193225 said:


> if we are out plowin at -76* then we got a problem.


if its -76 out I am not even going out the door, besides if it ever got that cold here, I think the town would just seize to exist. not to mention my truck may or may not even start, heck I know it wouldn't't it would be frozen up and the block busted,tires froze to the ground etc..

No sir, I ain't' going out in that cold of weather no matter what!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I used Amsoil ATF up till this year now I'm using Amsoil ISO 22

Typical Technical Properties (Revised as of 03/10/2008)
Synthetic AW Series
Antiwear Hydraulic Oils

AWF
ISO 15	AWG
ISO 22	AWH
ISO 32	AWI
ISO 46	AWJ
ISO 68
ISO VG - ASTM D-2422	15	22	32	46	68
VK 100°C cSt - ASTM D-445	4.4	5.9	7.3	9.7	12.3
VK 40°C cSt - ASTM D-445	14.8	20.7	32.0	48.0	67.3
Viscosity Index - ASTM D-2270	237	256	205	192	184
SpGr - g/ml - ASTM D-1298	0.8229	0.8363	0.8408	0.8483	0.8514
Density - lb/gal - ASTM D-1298	6.910	6.964	7.001	7.063	7.089
Flash Point °C (°F) - ASTM D-92	172 (341)	174 (345)	228 (442)	230 (446)	237 (459)
Fire Point °C (°F) - ASTM D-92	184 (363)	188 (370)	248 (478)	254 (489)	256 (493)
Pour Point °C (°F) - ASTM D-97	<-60 (<-76)	<-60 (<-76)	<-51 (<-60)	<-47 (<-53)	<-45 (<-49)
Four-Ball Wear Test - ASTM D-4172B (40 kg, 1200 rpm, 75° C, 60 min.)	0.48	0.45	0.45	0.45	0.45
Copper Strip Corrosion Test - ASTM D-130	1A	1A	1A	1A	1A
Foam - ASTM D-892
Sequence I, II, III Test End	0/0/0	0/0/0	0/0/0	0/0/0	0/0/0
Dielectric Strength - ASTM D-877 Voltage, kV AC	43.60	43.60	46.20	45.40	45.40
Demulsibility - ASTM D-1401 Oil/Water/Cuff (min)	40/40/0 (15)	40/40/0 (15)	40/40/0 (10)	40/40/0 (10)	40/40/0 (10)
Rust Test - ASTM D-665 A & B
Fresh Water and Synthetic Sea Water	Pass	Pass	Pass	Pass	Pass

That didn't copy right


----------

